# Charters in Gulf of St. Lawrence area



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone out there know of a sailboat charter company in the Gulf Of St. Lawrence area? I''d like to have access to places such as The Madeleine Islands, P.E.I., and possibly Newfoundland.
Thanks.


----------

